# 2-1-11



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

enjoy :salute:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

kinda forgot to keep taking pictures after this one. oh well...


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am glad some one in ohio is getting snow all I got is ice.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how are you liking the the new truck?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the new boss 92;1224021 said:


> how are you liking the the new truck?


At first i loved it, then i hated it cause it had to many problems. But ive slowly been working out the kinks and getting everything to work right so im starting to love it again.... till something else breaks


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good we just got ice and rain here


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1224778 said:


> Looks good we just got ice and rain here


thats what were getting now supossibly pretty messy out there i havent had to go out since this morning


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

were getting hammered right now in iowa. i was actually just let go at work because i couldn't make the 40 mile trip into town to get in there truck. oh well, my safety isn't worth any dollar amount.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm glad I got my plow switched over to a steel edge before this storm.. we had like 1-1.5" of ice pack down in the solon moreland hills area.. push 10ft.. plow trips... push 10 ft... plow trips.... brand new springs begining of the season! PITA!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1227433 said:


> I'm glad I got my plow switched over to a steel edge before this storm.. we had like 1-1.5" of ice pack down in the solon moreland hills area.. push 10ft.. plow trips... push 10 ft... plow trips.... brand new springs begining of the season! PITA!


solved that problem


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

this has to be the scariest driveway i have ever touched. it hadnt been plowed in over a month so there was about a foot or more of wet heavy snow. 2ft to the left theres a 40ft drop with no gaurd rail to stop you if you start to slide. at the very top its a sharp turn to the right and goes up another 30ft in elevation. across the street is a shear drop off. one split second mistake here and your done for. this is how i left it i wasnt risking my life for anykind of money. the picture doesnt do it justice by anymeans


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

thats alot of snow i used to have that same plow!


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

thesnowman269;1227727 said:


> solved that problem


Tried that one time too...till I caught an ice edge and almost went through the windshield!!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Racer593;1233638 said:


> Tried that one time too...till I caught an ice edge and almost went through the windshield!!


cant say that didnt happen.... i hit the roof tho


----------

